# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Aburaihan Test Enan <-- Real??

## adm.1112

Hey Guys,
Could you vets please advise me on the authenticity of these amps Please. They are Aburaihan Test E 250. I've gotten gear from this source before and has always been stand up. Just want to check before I invest anything and advise will be huge. I am going to attach some pictures. If you try you can rub of the exp. date on bottom but you have to really try. Most of the ones he has are from the batches 7041, 7042, 7043, 7044. But if you look I noticed one with a batch number like 6037 and the printing is lower on the amp. Let me know what you think.

----------


## sprinter911

They look gtg IMO. If you are questioning the authenticity you can send them to me. I'll let you know in about 4 weeks.

----------


## Ricbry10

I also have batch 7041.

----------


## Ricbry10

I'm very happy to report that 7041 is REAL.

----------


## bodybuilder

nice looking amps. Should be g2g

----------


## Maximm

Looks very legit. thumbs up

----------


## warbird

There's no such thing like working batch number. Faggots can make fake ampoules and print any working batch. You can only guess by looking closely and watch for any difference in amp size, print and liquid inside. 

Those look real. Im using it right now (batch n. 8038 if this is important for you) and it works great

----------

